

Virool Banned from Google? - whyfrench
https://www.google.com/search?q=virool
Seems like Google isn&#x27;t too happy with Virool as their domain does not show up organically on the first page.... but then again, there is adwords!
======
theparallel
Anybody knows if this is YouTube or Sponsored Posts related?

